
Why Musk put his $100,000 Tesla in the inaugural Falcon Heavy flight - maskedinvader
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/937041986304983040?lang=en
======
mattnewton
Why is the price of a roadster relevant? Why is it in the title?

------
maskedinvader
tl,dr: twitter exchange between someone online and elon musk

@highqualitysh1t My only thought on this is "Why?"

@elonmusk Replying to @highqualitysh1t I love the thought of a car drifting
apparently endlessly through space and perhaps being discovered by an alien
race millions of years in the future

------
browie
I call bullshit. The car is a product.

